# West Park Sep 2009



## kongzi (Sep 4, 2009)

All aboard the tourist bus. Visted with Fieldy , bumped into a bunch of teenagers who I'm not sure who was more scared, me, or them, I wasn't expecting four of them when I popped my head out the door thats for sure. My second visit, everything was locked down the first time I went, missed about 3 return trips  Thought I should go before its utterly fucked. Reminds me a bit of Severalls, that is, its empty, cunted and full of asbestos.

Here's some fucking pictures.



































































Security guard quote of the day.

"Are you local?"
"No mate, and I'm leaving, bye"!


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice pic's. Shame the padded cells been graffed again. Anybody called the cleaners?


----------



## kongzi (Sep 4, 2009)

Fuck the graff, it stinks of shit and piss in there.


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh nice When I was last there a couple of weeks ago it still smelt pine fresh from the last clean up


----------



## freebird (Sep 5, 2009)

Excellent pics! Love the B&W Yale lock one. Manky bastards bad enough graffiti but pissing and worse in there!


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice pics, I like them


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2009)

kongzi said:


> Fuck the graff, it stinks of shit and piss in there.



It was probably the same when it was in use! 

Lovely pics mate. Love the colours. Hope it survives a bit longer.


----------



## kongzi (Sep 5, 2009)

There is a demolishion company onsite, one of the wards had signs of very recent removal of cast iron radiators, the trails of water from the pipe work was still fresh. Might have been pickeys though. I didn't see all of it, but more than last time so it wasn't a wasted visit


----------



## GE066 (Sep 6, 2009)

Probably metal thieves, i think it's something of a magnet for them. I've been a few times of late, and seen no action by contractors. Bumped into some scrawny stoodents fresh out of nappies in there today, and they asked me if i was on 28DL site, i turned and left in disgust.

Amusing how popular that shot is of the red curtain, it's not in a very obvious place, blink and you miss it.


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Sep 6, 2009)

Cracking set of pics.


----------



## chelle (Sep 6, 2009)

*west park*

Nice pics just a shame about the language leading up to them...........


----------



## kongzi (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the kid words peoples.

I'm from Essex, if I don't swear I'm deported out of the county to Oxfordshire. Horrific, I trust you'll agree.


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Nice pics just a shame about the language leading up to them...........



Tis a fucking shame.....


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2009)

For most people the novelty of swearing for effect wears off by about the age of 14.


----------



## chelle (Sep 6, 2009)

kongzi said:


> Thanks for the kid words peoples.
> 
> I'm from Essex, if I don't swear I'm deported out of the county to Oxfordshire. Horrific, I trust you'll agree.



I'd rather live in Oxford than Essex.........if u gotta swear like that on here...how do u survive at work.......hope u aint no kids at home to listen to it


----------



## chelle (Sep 6, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Tis a fucking shame.....



hardy f*****G ha u should be on the stage lol.


----------



## kongzi (Sep 6, 2009)

Swearing is part of the language I use to express myself, most of it you'll find in the dictionary and such language is an acceptablle form of communication in the circles of friends and colleagues I frequent. 

Swearing isn't a novetly, its a way of life.

I also masturbate, shop on Sundays, have unprotected sex and drive over the speed limit. 

I don't abuse children.


----------



## chelle (Sep 6, 2009)

*west park*

woteva.............


----------



## lilli (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## King Al (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Pics Kongzi, like the shot through the rotten roof and the pic of the wheelchair on the green rug makes a cool pic


----------



## kongzi (Sep 7, 2009)

King Al said:


> Cool Pics Kongzi, like the shot through the rotten roof and the pic of the wheelchair on the green rug makes a cool pic



Fankoo. Thats not actually a rug, its moss growing on the floor, maybe its natures rug?


----------



## mookster (Sep 8, 2009)

bukowski_jr said:


> Probably metal thieves, i think it's something of a magnet for them. I've been a few times of late, and seen no action by contractors. Bumped into some scrawny stoodents fresh out of nappies in there today, and they asked me if i was on 28DL site, i turned and left in disgust.
> 
> Amusing how popular that shot is of the red curtain, it's not in a very obvious place, blink and you miss it.



hehe I was one of them, you did give us some very helpful advice however which was much appreciated

think I'm gonna like it a lot better here than that 'other' site....


----------



## Winchester (Sep 8, 2009)

There were pikeys there today taking slate off the roofs. The dog teams caught them. They didn't catch us...


----------



## GE066 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmmm, i've heard a few reports of security picking up again. Need to get in to finish off my 'art' project there. Bit more classy than this one!

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=_MG_1356ev2_0_-2HDRsml.jpg


----------



## Allstar#500 (Sep 9, 2009)

Winchester said:


> There were pikeys there today taking slate off the roofs. The dog teams caught them. They didn't catch us...



Dog teams aye, sounds like this could be getting a little more interesting


----------



## mookster (Sep 9, 2009)

bukowski_jr said:


> Hmmm, i've heard a few reports of security picking up again. Need to get in to finish off my 'art' project there. Bit more classy than this one!
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=_MG_1356ev2_0_-2HDRsml.jpg



great shot


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Sep 9, 2009)

great pics. i note from the last pic that them sofas aint moved in months. which suprises me as everything else gets more knackered


----------



## Sectionate (Sep 9, 2009)

bukowski_jr said:


> Hmmm, i've heard a few reports of security picking up again. Need to get in to finish off my 'art' project there. Bit more classy than this one!
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=_MG_1356ev2_0_-2HDRsml.jpg



I did look at that toilet and think a shot like that would be cool...


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 10, 2009)

Allstar#500 said:


> Dog teams aye, sounds like this could be getting a little more interesting



They'll of just been training, the fact that there happened to be actual criminals on site was probably a lucky coincidence. Security will step up properly once the demo company starts brining in plant and equipment as plant machinery is a favourite target of pikeys.


----------



## Runner (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone know when demo is due to start?


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 10, 2009)

Runner said:


> Anyone know when demo is due to start?



The demo company probably know...


----------



## mookster (Sep 10, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> They'll of just been training, the fact that there happened to be actual criminals on site was probably a lucky coincidence. Security will step up properly once the demo company starts brining in plant and equipment as plant machinery is a favourite target of pikeys.



lucky indeed, they could get in a bit of real-life 'training'


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 10, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> The demo company probably know...



Would you be extracting the piss by chance!


----------



## FieldyM (Sep 10, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Would you be extracting the piss by chance!



He asked if anyone knew....


----------



## mookster (Sep 10, 2009)

when I was there about a month back we saw one of the very friendly guards as we walked out via the main entrance at the end of the day, as he accompanied us to the road I asked if he knew when it was scheduled for but he didn't know either


----------



## Runner (Sep 10, 2009)

> The demo company probably know...



Cheers Fieldy, can't think why that never occured to me.


----------



## kongzi (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are some from the film I took while there.


----------



## vmlopes (Sep 21, 2009)

kongzi said:


> Here are some from the film I took while there.



Great film shots..........the curtains stand out for me..............I have one on film that looks identical to no.2 will try to dig it out.


----------



## kongzi (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, not bad for the first roll of film I've shot in 10 years and the first roll the camera has in 20 years, need to take my time more though, too used to rushing along with digital.

They were taken with this puppy.


----------



## vmlopes (Sep 21, 2009)

kongzi said:


> Thanks, not bad for the first roll of film I've shot in 10 years and the first roll the camera has in 20 years, need to take my time more though, too used to rushing along with digital.
> 
> They were taken with this puppy.



oooh nice, yes the film certainly sloooows you down and the 50mm a completely different take to the run of the mill wide angle we see all the time.

Here's my take on the same subject........






Again 50mm, on a Leica M4


----------



## kongzi (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think my Praktica and cheap Kodak film can quite compete with the M4


----------



## kongzi (Sep 26, 2009)

Have yourselves a DIgital/Film comparrison, for a laugh.


----------

